# Will my tortoises mate?



## covetort (Aug 26, 2013)

About five years ago I got a Russian Tortoise, and it's lived alone in a pretty good sized enclosure her whole life. Over the summer (I work at a summer camp) some kids found a Russian Tortoise in a cove (part of the ocean pretty much) who must have gotten loose for he moves around constantly (as opposed to my female Babushkin who barely moves at all). We call him Craig. I'm not sure if they're the same species but they look very similar with slight differences; I think Craig is male and Babushkin is female. Craig always climbs around on Babushkin and she doesn't really care. I thought it was so he could get closer to the heat lamp we have in our enclosure. 

I took Craig in the car with Babushkin in a quite small enclosure with some mulch, and he kept running towards Babushkin and getting really close, always getting his head near hers. He for a few minutes was violently bobbing it at her. He settled down but spent a lot of the car ride right up with his head near hers. She kept her head partially in her shell the whole time. 

I am concerned that they may mate although Babushkin doesn't seem interested. (She probably doesn't need to consent, though...) Will they, in a homemade enclosure? If so, what should I do and what would happen with the eggs? I'd prefer them not to mate but I have to keep them together. 





Craig on the left and Babushkin on the right


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 26, 2013)

If they are together, you can't prevent them from mating. 

You'll have to watch to make sure the female isn't stressed & getting bullied. A male can be relentless. The female, in hiding from him, can be denied access to food, water, basking, and suffer.


----------



## peasinapod (Aug 26, 2013)

Females can also lay eggs without having mated. So they always need a place where they could lay eggs. Why don't you post some pictures of the plastron, the hind region especially? There are lots of people who could help you verify their gender.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Aug 27, 2013)

I separated my pair, since rescuing them 1.5 mons ago. They had been kept together for at least 6 yrs. The male was bullying the female, constantly. She was getting far too stressed and hiding a lot. She's happier and more active by herself. 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## covetort (Aug 27, 2013)

I have them in an enclosure where it's mostly that terrain in the picture and a part where there's large pebbles instead (not big enough for them to eat). There's a half log type thing that they go underneath sometimes and I feed them down near the rocks and there's a kind of water dish thing that I got from Petco that they can step into. Last night was the first night they ate in the same enclosure, the female didn't eat and went back to the log and the male ate both of their meals. I really can't have them apart. She doesn't usually eat every day even on her own though.


----------



## covetort (Aug 27, 2013)

The one we think is male




I didn't want to wake her up but this is the female


----------



## Team Gomberg (Aug 27, 2013)

Your picture is too blurry for sexing.

I don't follow you, can you explain better? Why is it they must be housed together? 

Your tortoises are already exhibiting bully/dominance behavior and shy/withdrawn behavior. The dominant one wants the other to leave and doesn't understand why it won't. "she" wants to leave but 4 walls stop her, forcing her to remain subject to his pushy abuse. This is an awful life IMO. 
I'd suggest you read some of the testimonies of other keepers who have tried Russian pairs unsuccessfully. There are many on TFO. 

Keeping Russians in groups housed outdoors in large "busy" pens is apples to oranges when comparing them to a pair indoors.

Please consider this.  your tortoises would thank you if they could.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Tom (Aug 27, 2013)

You need to separate these two and give them each their own enclosure.

The you will need to take some fecal samples to the vet for an exam over the next couple of months to make sure you didn't introduce anything to your established tortoise from this tortoise that you found wandering loose in the world and you have no idea what its history is, what its been exposed to and what it might be carrying.

Normally a substantial quarantine period is observed before introducing new animals. This is especially important when little or nothing is known about the newcomer.

I don't know why you keep saying you can't house them separately, but if you can't figure something out, then you need to give one of them to someone who has the means to house them correctly.

Welcome to the forum. The health and welfare of tortoise comes first here. I don't mean to seem rude or unkind, but the well being of the tortoises is my primary concern. Keeping Russians in pairs, introducing tortoises of unknown origins with no quarantine period, and the behavior that you have already noted leads me to believe that you need some help understanding what needs to be done. I hope we can help you and your tortoises.


----------



## covetort (Sep 1, 2013)

I feel bad about not getting back to you all sooner, for the sake of the tortoises that is. 

l am moving the male to a smaller box that I use generally for transporting the tortoises. I'm going to move a heat lamp that doesn't produce light to this box in the morning. I know this isn't ideal living for him and her (she loses one lamp temporarily) but I don't know what else to do. I don't know who or where would take the male and my family doesn't want to give him away (although I could persuade them for the sake of our female who we have had for such a while). 

Is the female going to be fine and start eating all the food I give her again if he's separated? She doesn't eat much usually but since he's been around she hasn't been eating and I feed them separately. 

As for going to the vet, I certainly should do that and I will try to.


----------

